# Artificial Rock Tools



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*Lots of info online.*

Do a search for the various concrete contractor organizations and somewhere there is abundant information about your inquiry. There is a supplier of such things in Bramerton Florida and another in Oklahoma City Oklahoma but the names escape me at the moment. They will have molds and pigments and all the supplies and how-to's you need to do what you are wanting to do.


----------

